
Synergy 2.0 GUI goes closed source - EgoIncarnate
After become a paid (but still open source) product, Synergy 2.0 (the mouse and keyboard sharing application) is now becoming closed source (for the GUI).<p>&quot;Synergy 2 is partially closed source, so there will be no tarball that includes the new user interface. Our master branch on GitHub is where you&#x27;ll find the Synergy 2 open source component (which we&#x27;re calling Synergy Core).&quot;<p><pre><code>  Nick Bolton
  CEO of Symless
  Synergy Team
  Posted August 16
</code></pre>
from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;symless.com&#x2F;forums&#x2F;topic&#x2F;3723-source-code-for-linux&#x2F;?do=findComment&amp;comment=14957 (login required)
======
EgoIncarnate
Looks like they are also removing the windows service / daemon parts (synergyd
executable source code has also been removed, but is still used in closed
source version), so the open source version might now require you to be logged
in before it will to work.

